# Persian kitty - new member needs help



## Tyrell90 (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi, Iv got persian kitty, male, in reservation I read something small about the breed, but would been happy for more info on the cat, spec male his needs, do/dont do etc. I got him from reputable breeder so he will answear and help additionaly what I want, but I dont want to look completely desinformated on our first meeting and get some source of info, be it You guys giving me info here or links on some youtube channel or I dont know if there exist a forum specifically for Persians. Much appreciate Your help, thanks to everyone willing to help in advance


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

He will need to be a strictly inside cat. He'll need toys, scratching post, litterbox/boxes, and TONS of attention! He'll also need to be groomed daily, and bathed every two or three months. You'll need to clean around their eyes everyday. Here's a link on how to do so. Persians are among the laziest cat breeds, so you'll need to keep him active. Here's a link on caring for Persians. Good luck!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Here is information on the Persian breed from Cat Fanciers Assoc. (CFA): Persian – The Cat Fanciers' Association, Inc
and from The International Cat Fanciers Assoc. (TICA):








Browse All Breeds


Meet Our Fabulous Breeds As the world's largest genetic registry of pedigreed cats, TICA currently recognizes 73 breeds of cats for championship competition. In addition, the number of breeds can change as new breeds are developed. The different breeds are eligible to compete in TICA san...




tica.org


----------

